# Left dog in crate and now he is soaking wet?!?! HELP ME PLEASE



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello. I have a weird situation - i think. Our pup has been peeing in his crate and laying it. Everytime I would come home from work he and his crate would smell like urine. So I would give him a bath and clean his crate and just figured that he is a pup and cant control his bladder yet. Recently I come home to find him absolutly soaking wet with a liquid that has no smell really. two days ago my mom watch him for the majority of the day. She brought him back home, let him pee in the pard before returning him to his crate. In a matter of 30 minutes when I got home, his front legs were soaked with water just like he got a bath. Yesterday he was alone in his crate for about and hour before my mom went to get him and she said he was almost dripping wet. Ever his ears. The liquid doesnt really smell that bad but I cant imagine whatever it is is clean. I also noticed that when I get home and take him out he is "excited" if you know what I mean.

Rocky is almost 4 months old and is a Boston Terrier Mix. The only thing he gets in his crate is a nylabone or a kong. He NEVER gets food or water in his crate.

Please help......this is driving us nuts.

On a side note....I noticed yesterday that in his poo he had small round worms. The vet treated him once already for them but I guess they didnt go away? We are going back tomorrow for a check up. Thanks.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

When you use a crate to help with the potty training you have to be on a very reliable potty schedule. It can't be hit and miss or a variable routine with long hours between potty breaks otherwise, the pup has no choice but to pee all over themselves.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

So maybe have someone take him out whenever they can is a bad thing because it doesnt set a schedule. Its too random?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Puppies that are not trained to hold it yet will go potty every 70-90 minutes. They should be taken out every hour to get ahead of that need to relieve themselves and for the potty training. 

A common mistake is rushing the puppy back in the house when they first go potty but, they rarely finish on the first try. They get distracted easily and often finish 5 minutes later.


----------



## Andie (Jun 4, 2009)

That sounds so weird!! How could even his ears be dripping wet? 
Surely a dog would have to drink a lot to get that saoked with wee.
Let us know if you get to the bottom of the problem, but sounds like something for Mulder and Scully!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Perhaps he was nervous in the crate and started to lick/chew himself? I'm not sure how he could have rubbed his saliva onto his ears but that seems like the most likely liquid if it's not urine. 

Is there a leak on the ceiling or anything like that? That seems very strange.

Urine should be at least a little colored or have some odor.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Is the crate inside the house or outside? If it is outside could it be that he is barking and someone is spraying him with a hose or something?


----------



## juanice (Aug 20, 2009)

It is probably saliva. He is probably chewing/gnawing on the crate. My little dachshund did that when she was just a little over 2 lbs. She got several baths before I realized what was happening. Her ears, head, belly, legs, the works would be wet. It didn't smell like pee and was a little sticky. I hid and watched her in the crate and saw how she was trying her best to chew through those wires. After much work she finally got over the trauma of being put in the crate and all is finally dry.


----------



## coby09Jan15 (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't leave your dog locked up all day in a crate.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

It is saliva. I crated him and came back after 10 minutes to find him standing at the door drooling like crazy. Is this a nervous thing or an anger thing? I am trying to desensitize him to his crate in hopes that it will help.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

He's afraid. The crate should be a refuge, a safe calm place to rest.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

He's probably drooling.. Zoey used to drool ALL the time in her crate. So bad.. Her whole body and even the top of her head would be soaked >_< We just quit using the crate and started leaving her in a room instead.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

I try to incorporate the crate in to everything I can. I must be doing something wrong because Rocky is the best dog when he is not crated. I think this weekend I am going to make up something to block of a section of a room where he can do the least amount of damage to anything and himself. Ill leave his crate in there with the door open and see how he does.


----------



## FishApprentice (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys, just joined to make a comment here and to continue to make contributions to the forums wherever I can but maybe I have a little hope for you.

I have a 5 month old puppy and she used to be covered in what I assume was a mix of pee and saliva after she was crated for a few hours while I was at work between 8-12 and then crated from 12-4. Luckily she is a Siberian Husky and keeps herself VERY clean and after an hour she is perfectly dry and doesn't smell at all. She HATED the crate for the first month.

Anyhow, how old is your puppy? My girl VERY rarely has any accidents in her crate anymore as long as she is taken out right before she is crated. 

I also do not keep water in her crate, as this would make the situation worse (she drinks A LOT, as I have heard is a Siberian Husky 'thing').

Good luck !


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

He is 4 months as far as i know and does NOT get water in his crate.


----------



## FishApprentice (Aug 21, 2009)

croll326 said:


> He is 4 months as far as i know and does NOT get water in his crate.


Maybe you could try taking the water away from him an hour or so before you put him in his crate?


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

We do stop water atleast an hour before he goes in his crate. I am making an honet effort to incorporate the crate in to everything we do. Eating, sleeping, playing, and training. I hope this helps. He has no issues going in to his crate when we are home its just when we leave.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

How long has he been left alone in the kennel before? 

If he has having messes, it would be better to put him in a pen or in a small room, rather than confining him where he is going to be stressed and have to wet himself.

My puppy will be 4 months old on the 5th, I don't leave her in her kennel if I think I'm going to be gone longer than about 2 hours because I don't want her messing on herself. I puppy proof a small part of the house and she can be left alone for a few hours and usually settles down and goes to sleep.


----------



## angela40022 (Sep 6, 2020)

croll326 said:


> Hello. I have a weird situation - i think. Our pup has been peeing in his crate and laying it. Everytime I would come home from work he and his crate would smell like urine. So I would give him a bath and clean his crate and just figured that he is a pup and cant control his bladder yet. Recently I come home to find him absolutly soaking wet with a liquid that has no smell really. two days ago my mom watch him for the majority of the day. She brought him back home, let him pee in the pard before returning him to his crate. In a matter of 30 minutes when I got home, his front legs were soaked with water just like he got a bath. Yesterday he was alone in his crate for about and hour before my mom went to get him and she said he was almost dripping wet. Ever his ears. The liquid doesnt really smell that bad but I cant imagine whatever it is is clean. I also noticed that when I get home and take him out he is "excited" if you know what I mean.
> 
> Rocky is almost 4 months old and is a Boston Terrier Mix. The only thing he gets in his crate is a nylabone or a kong. He NEVER gets food or water in his crate.
> 
> ...


My puppy is soaking wet as well. I cannot figure out what is going on. I mean he has to be just licking and drooling constantly. The kennel is essential dry but he is soaked. He does not seem to be upset to go in but it is becoming a problem because I dont want to leave him very long and I need to work. I am hoping he stops on his own. I have crated a couple of other dogs and no problems at all, they loved the crate and stayed dry.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread is 11 years old. Maybe start a new one.


----------

